# Seeking Job For 13-Year-Old



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I am currently leasing a horse named Buddy. I am looking to buy my own this summer, but my parents are not sure where we'll be financially, so I want to start saving money. That is why I am looking for a job to do this summer. What I Do NOT Do:

Lemonade stand, Lawn mowing, Paper route, Babysitting, and anything in that direction. 

I am looking for a horse-related job, maybe? I live nextdoor to a stable, but I am too shy to ask if they need me to do any chores for them. Do y'all have any ideas for a horsey job? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I know a ton of stables who would love a plucky kid to clean stalls and do other things no one likes to do. Don't be shy; ask the stables if they would like some help a couple times a week. The worst they can say is no. Be prepared to accept low pay, hard work, and weekend hours. :wink:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ur 13, enjoy being a kid. You have the rest of your life to work. Dont be in such a big hurry.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I would wait until you are independent to get a horse. It's a lot of financial strain on your family. Stick to leasing and lessons. Joe is right, working that young you lose all the time to just be a kid and spend time with your friends.

If I owned a barn, I would not hire you sorry. Play with the horses and volunteer? Sure, but only once a week so you had time for school and friends.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I've considered volunteering at a horse rescue center. I am also starting to make soap and sell it for this summer. However, not a job, but some other way to earn money to save up for a horse would be nice...? And, uh, yeah, I may try that, Brighteyes. I am totally prepared for all that, and I have down time during the summer when not going to horse shows with Buddy. Thanks. ;D


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

monkeyleap said:


> However, not a job, but some other way to earn money to save up for a horse would be nice...?


Maybe talk to some local barns and see if you can clean stalls for some pocket money?


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

In all honesty you aren't going to save up enough money working through the summer to buy and take care of a horse. Horses are expensive, one main reason why they call it horse poor. Also good luck finding a place that will take you on being under the legal working age. Stables may let you work off your lesson or something to that affect but they aren't going to let you work for money.

I would suggest to continue leasing and taking your lessons. And get a horse when you are financially stable as an adult.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

You could take a parent, or friend with you for moral support and go next door to see if they need any help. If you are going to work, it's going to be a lot easier if you can get a job really close, verses needing someone to drive you somewhere.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Ask if you could help around the barn. They most likely will need help. I work a few days a week at a barn I'm moving to. My horses haven't moved there yet but I do it because the owners love having the help and I don't mind doing it. After my horses move there, I have to clean 3 days a week instead of paying board. I'm going to work 1 day to get paid and the money goes into paying for their grain/hay so it all works out.


----------

